
Q&A With Pax Dickinson on Tweets, Regrets - coloneltcb
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/09/pax-dickinson-twitter-business-insider-interview.html
======
tptacek
Why exactly would I assume that cryptography stewarded by this particular
person would be "state of the art"? If he's got someone else designing the
crypto, why isn't their name part of the marketing of the product?

------
unimpressive
This discussion pops up a lot, and it's referenced here so:

Is there a FAQ or something that succinctly explains why "jokes" are misogyny,
because it's pretty obvious that there's a lot of confusion between the
dictionary definition of this word and how people are using it.

~~~
newmana
Constructing a sexist joke is generally seen as a misogynistic thing to do.

There are FAQs perhaps the most relevant is:
[http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Misogyny](http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Misogyny)

But you can find examples everywhere. In Australia, the first female Prime
Minister had terms like "ditch the witch" used against her, which is obviously
beyond sexism and is hatred see:
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/oct/17/differe...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/oct/17/difference-
between-sexism-and-misogyny)

